
How I learn things - ideas for constructing your documentation - ColinWright
http://andrewducker.livejournal.com/2538286.html
======
thorbear
I started programming with Blitz3D. All the commands have documentation in the
form of a little program that shows how it can be used. With one button press
you can load the example code into the IDE and run it. A great way of
documenting.

